# Regarding IPF rules



## shesjustaglitch (Apr 2, 2012)

*H*ello, I just want to ask regarding IPF rules on how to block an IP in all ports because I try this kind of rule it was not working


```
block in quick log first on le0 proto tcp from x.x.x.x to x.x.x.x port > 0 flags S keep state
```

*T*hank you very much.


----------



## Harikrishnan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi shesjustaglitch,

*T*ry this:


```
block in quick from IP to any
```


----------

